# is painting stock calipers lame?



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

so, i wanted to get people's opinion. my A3 is silver with silver wheels and thought red calipers would be a nice accent to the silver but won't be buying any bbk nor will i ever buy caliper covers.

yah or nah?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

pjunk1 said:


> so, i wanted to get people's opinion. my A3 is silver with silver wheels and thought red calipers would be a nice accent to the silver but won't be buying any bbk nor will i ever buy caliper covers.
> 
> yah or nah?


i think the only colors stock ones can be painted and look ok would be silver or black other then that why draw attention to OEM breaks ?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

GTI's and GLI's get the same calipers in red...

FWIW, I'm painting the calipers on my Porsche next weekend.

...Red...

But then they're these ones:


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

paint whatever color that makes you happy, it's your car, do whatever you want to it, you shouldn't care what others have to say about it. red and yellow are nice with silver in terms of color design.




pjunk1 said:


> so, i wanted to get people's opinion. my A3 is silver with silver wheels and thought red calipers would be a nice accent to the silver but won't be buying any bbk nor will i ever buy caliper covers.
> 
> yah or nah?


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

forma said:


> paint whatever color that makes you happy, it's your car, do whatever you want to it, you shouldn't care what others have to say about it. red and yellow are nice with silver in terms of color design.


:thumbup: this


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought about painting mine gold against my black wheels...or white


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I have silver on silver as well...and painted mine black.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

thanks for the replies. some of the color combos could look sick!

anyone want to show some pics of their painted calipers.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i was thinking of doing this as well. pretty sure im going to go gold or black. its your car, do it your way!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I colored mine blk when I was doing my brake swaps. I bought a kit to paint it red since my brothers white gti came with red calipers and looked good. I just haven't had time to paint it. I love it:heart:

It came blue since it's oem r32 brakes


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

mkim said:


> I colored mine blk when I was doing my brake swaps. I bought a kit to paint it red since my brothers white gti came with red calipers and looked good. I just haven't had time to paint it. I love it:heart:


kit??? what kind of kit?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

pjunk1 said:


> kit??? what kind of kit?


You can buy at autozone, kragen, maybe even wall mart? Caliper paint kit or ebay

There's spraying and painting ones

Also painted the rear blk too. Ubera3 stock s3 brake kit came in blk.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

pjunk1 said:


> so, i wanted to get people's opinion. my A3 is silver with silver wheels and thought red calipers would be a nice accent to the silver but won't be buying any bbk nor will i ever buy caliper covers.
> 
> yah or nah?


Not Lame at all. Red looks good w/silver for sure, or silver to be more stealther.

whatever color you go with, it will look better than rusty calipers! Just do it right, use the right paint, and prep the metal so it wont flake off!

git er done :thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

mkim said:


> You can buy at autozone, kragen, maybe even wall mart? Caliper paint kit or ebay
> 
> There's spraying and painting ones
> 
> Also painted the rear blk too. Ubera3 stock s3 brake kit came in blk.


thanks for the tip. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> Not Lame at all. Red looks good w/silver for sure, or silver to be more stealther.
> 
> whatever color you go with, it will look better than rusty calipers! Just do it right, use the right paint, and prep the metal so it wont flake off!
> 
> git er done :thumbup:


my stock calipers are silver. i would think red on silver would be a nice contrast.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Paint your rotors too...


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> Paint your rotors too...


hey, why didn't i think of that???


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Stickers add HP! :thumbup:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Stickers add HP! :thumbup:


nice little touch! hmmm...red calipers with silver rings...


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

I had my powder coated. As in coated in break powder.

I say paint them.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

drew138 said:


> I had my powder coated. As in coated in break powder.
> 
> I say paint them.


yeah, think i'm going to paint them...red! seems like most people have had good luck with the caliper paint kits. i'll give it a shot.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

You could always rice it and get caliper covers.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

ceese said:


> You could always rice it and get caliper covers.


HAHA! i'll pass on those.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

pjunk1 said:


> HAHA! i'll pass on those.


Be our test subject


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

mkim said:


> Be our test subject


sheesh...

i'm just not comfortable about fack'n the funk by rocking brembo covers.


----------



## MR. TACOMPTON (Aug 5, 2011)

Just make sure you use high temp clear you get a much better end result. I have done a bunch i will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Painted mine red. looks good with black rims...


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

pjunk1 said:


> kit??? what kind of kit?


How about this. Its a two part epoxy. Brush on so you dont have to remove calipers.http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/accessoryDetail.jsp?ID=41


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I've seen rotors that were brush painted - they don't turn out very well and I've heard the epoxy doesn't hold up very well when its brushed on either.

That black Audi ring job someone did further up the thread looks pretty awesome. Don't know why Audi doesn't do that from the factory.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> How about this. Its a two part epoxy. Brush on so you dont have to remove calipers.http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/accessoryDetail.jsp?ID=41


yeah, that was the kit i was looking at. i was reading the reviews on amazon. application seems pretty straight forward. brush on has it's advantages for sure.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

pjunk1 said:


> yeah, that was the kit i was looking at. i was reading the reviews on amazon. application seems pretty straight forward. brush on has it's advantages for sure.


that is the kit i bought from ebay in red but sitting in the storage room for close to 4 months now!! i need to paint it since my black painted one is peeling off a lilttle


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I painted my B7's yellow. I got nothing but compliments from both ordinary people and enthusiasts alike (unless they didn't like the color, but no one ever said I shouldn't have painted the stock calipers). When my R32 front brakes go one they will be powder coated red and the stock rear calipers will be as well.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

the female owner of my A3 before me painted them red with a G2 kit (the right way).

I would never paint anything less than a 4-piston caliper a bold color, but I'm not about to remove the red.

When my Evolution 8's red calipers turned a nasty orange from track days I repainted them blue and they looked great.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

so who has done it? i'm about to paint my black one to red since black is peeling off showing the blue oem color 

how EZ?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

original of my brakes painted them green,
i painted black
then painted yellow


does not look good.


----------

